# High Speed Internet



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

About to relocate this summer to Dubai, and wondering about Internet access.

I'm currently spoiled with a 29€ connections that provide 28Mbps (15 actually observed while downloading), Unlimited calls to Landline in over 70 countries and Basic Cable TV lineup.

It seems to be much much more Expen$ive in Dubai. I'm considering settling for a 16 Mbps connection with either DU or Etisalat, but is the real speed close to what is advertised. I would hate paying for it, and getting something only marginally better than a slower connection.

Thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I am with Du, have an 8 meg line, and get the full speed, if not a little more. I don't think you need to be worried.


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

I was on the 30 Mbps plan for a month, and I got around 29 Mbps all the time and 3.5 Mbps upload. Now I downgraded to 16 Mbps, and I get around 15 to 16 Mbps and 0.9 upload all the time. Though I'm in Abu Dhabi and not Dubai. They've got some special atm, where you pay 100 Dh less or something for 3 months.


----------

